# Fitzhugh Carter Tract - Crappie



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We learned a little more today on our second trip to the Carter Track sandhill ponds. My partner had the MOJO and caught 25 to 30 of our 36 crappie catch. All the big ones were chomping on his jig. My claim to fame was the only bream caught for the day but he was a real bull. I guess I can invoke the excuse of being the motor man working two oars that produced maybe 1/4 hp. if that much, and trying to fish at the same time.

Had camera problems and Photobucket problems and lost a great shot of my partner holding four of his big ones.... Will take him back down there next week so he can do it gain and maybe I can capture it in camera.

http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Carter%20Tract%20022916


http://s1207.photobucket.com/user/fishwalton/slideshow/Carter%20Tract%202%20022916


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice, looks like a neat place. How's the bass fishing?


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pictures..... what where the crappie biting and was they aroumd the trees??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Nice, looks like a neat place. How's the bass fishing?



I don't know, but will ask next week.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

born2fizh said:


> Nice pictures..... what where the crappie biting and was they aroumd the trees??


Jigs around trees and in open water as well. They were scattered


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

thx for the report.....great pics.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome looking place...had to google it! Can you bring your own boat? I saw on the FWC they have boats to loan....

Ya'll slayed em!!! They make the Matrix in the mini's now and I have only caught 1 crappie so far on em but wanna try more!!!


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice job. After your thread last week I had to get back in there. Rode down there sunday afternoon and looped through the place. Boy did it bring back some memories. May see you in there sometime when the weather warms up.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Jason said:


> Awesome looking place...had to google it! Can you bring your own boat? I saw on the FWC they have boats to loan....
> 
> Ya'll slayed em!!! They make the Matrix in the mini's now and I have only caught 1 crappie so far on em but wanna try more!!!


Only outside boats allowed are yak's and canoes but they have to be inspected first. No boats, trailers, power or electric motor. You oar the free loaner boats or skull. I haven't skulled a boat in 40 or 50 years, but after I beat the water a little the boat started to move forward.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

kmerr80 said:


> Nice job. After your thread last week I had to get back in there. Rode down there sunday afternoon and looped through the place. Boy did it bring back some memories. May see you in there sometime when the weather warms up.


Same buddy and I will be there next Monday. This time he paddles and I fish :yes:


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Back to the Carter Tract this morning. This time my buddy paddled and I fished, but he still managed to best my catch. Today was not like last Monday when we did well on crappie. In the first 2 hours we managed 10 crappie with only 4 keepers 10 inches and above. Second couple of hours we did nothing. So we loaded up, checked out at the gate, and went exploring some other Sandhill ponds. We visited Rattlesnake, Porter, Gap, and Daniel ponds.


----------

